# Post Pics of Your Boat and/or Fishing Rig



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

Post some pics and info about your boat and your fishing rig.

Heres my 17 ft Boston Whaler Montauk that we take offshore to 30 miles or so.Also, heres my fishing rig my Montauk and lifted suzuki sidekick on the ferry from dauphin island to orange beach,alabama.My rig went from texas to key west and back this summer.We have had the boat for about three years and do nothing but offshore fishing out of it.All the fish you see me post on here were caught out of that boat.


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Here's a pic of mine with the old graphics on it.


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

i found this in the search mode

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=85199&highlight=show+ride


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Here is one of my old 25'...replaced it with a bigger one.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Heres a pic of mine..................................................................................................................................................


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's my fountain.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

My ride !!!!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Here is the new ride...


----------



## budnik18 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Our ride*

gets us there and back


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

budnik18 said:


> gets us there and back


Its a shame that ramp closed, sure miss it..


----------



## savage (Dec 31, 2004)

Here's my Chris Craft Stinger.


----------



## rotordriver (Aug 20, 2005)

IceCream conditions


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Here's a picture of the "Keep r Wet". 31' Fountain w/ twin 250 Mercurys


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Good looking boat tokavi... I might be biased though.


----------



## hstnboatguy (Aug 5, 2004)

*My 4 mo. old baby*

Had 6 more rocket launchers welded on since. She sure does run.


----------



## Mark Nagel (Jul 25, 2006)

Just add fish....


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

I'll Crew for Rotordriver. Drshark


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

*Here's the Jammer II*

The Jammer II with a full spread out over Dutra rock last summer with Brandon Pope and Thomas Steele.

THE JAMMER


----------



## rs67c (May 7, 2006)

*my ride*

Heres the banks new rides . I just got em on loan.....2007 4x4 suburban and a 2007 23' clearwater. been save'in my franklins for awhile.........LOL....


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

*Boston Whaler Conquest*

Here's one of my Whalers,

24 Boston Whaler Conquest Twin HONDA, Raymarine radar, GPS, sounder


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

Is that a pic of the Artemus?



rotordriver said:


> IceCream conditions


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

*Overweight*

Everyone wanted a ride that day.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

here are some old pics of my hoopty since then i have added a third axle to the trialer and a few rod holders.


----------



## Pleiades (May 24, 2006)

On the way home.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Sitting at the dock. The other outrigger has been replaced.










Here is a the logo for shirts I am going to have made. A buddy of mine drew it for us.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Before I had the name on it....


----------



## fishbone1313 (Mar 27, 2007)

The MoJo Port Aransas Texas


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

The Pangaea..:wink:


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

MoJo, I'll cruise mine down and go out with you. Drshark


----------



## Bout Time (Mar 16, 2007)

*My Ride*

My new to me ride, made 5 trips so far and have really enjoyed it, my brother in law took me out last summer and kings weren't the only thing hooked, I found this rig and couldn't turn it down. I don't know whether to thank him or be ticked at him yet. My first try, I hope the pic makes it.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

here's a coupla pics o'my rig showing it from both port and starboard 
it's currently up for sale........
and you can see it parked out the north jetty in galveston















trailer not included.....
make an offer


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

.


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

I got it BPitcher! :wink:

Hey Bill Fisher- the pics did not come through.


----------



## KidDoc (Jul 25, 2006)

Hook'em


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

> Hey Bill Fisher- the pics did not come through.


Imagine a 34' Contender atop the north jetty.


----------



## TUNA MAN (Jul 10, 2006)

*248 mako*

oldie but goodie.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

*33 Blackfin (Katalina)*

Here is mine right before it was shipped to Texas and when it got here.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Here WAS Mine!*

...when I lived in Key Largo, FL in '88 and '89. CF?


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Here is mine setting on the bank, in one of my least favorite spots -- A shipyard hwell:


----------



## CamaJas (Aug 27, 2007)

You all have some nice boats. I am fairly new to the Gulf area, but not to salt water. I have not been on the water in the gulf yet, so I have attached a couple images of my first boat I just bought and wanted some opinions. It is a 20' Maxum and know it was probably built mainly for lakes, but I wanted to know if something like this can make it in the gulf. I surely would not head out far, maybe just to the closest rigs. Any thoughts.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

nice boat it should do ok on a good day, lord knows i've seen people in john boats out there!


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

*The improved Skeezer*

35 Triton Trip 275 Verados.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

It gets there and back without any trouble.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

blueproline said:


> It gets there and back without any trouble.


Just noticed that this pic was taken the same day we caught the big dodo thats in my avatar!


----------



## Guns Up (Jul 23, 2007)

Hope this works! 1st time trying to attach a pic. Looking to replace the 250 Merc's with Yamaha's this winter!!!!!!


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

My new ride!!


----------



## Loan Shark (Apr 18, 2007)

*Loan Shark*

Here is our 2007 Robalo.


----------



## Guns Up (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice Ride! I want your motors! Also, looks like we keep our boats at the same marina - GCM. Any comments on the Yamaha's......I'm looking to repower this winter.


----------



## Loan Shark (Apr 18, 2007)

*Yamaha*

Absolutely love them. They are so quite. We have about 108 hours on them so far and not one problem. We average right at 1.8 mpg cruising at 28 mph.


----------



## Loan Shark (Apr 18, 2007)

*Guns Up*

I see you went to Tech... I was there from 94-95.


----------



## Guns Up (Jul 23, 2007)

Not to steal this thread, but yes, I'm a Red Raider from '84. Good news/comment on the motors. Looking to stay with the 250's rather than the 2-stroke 300 HDPI's. Guns Up for this coming weekend; trying to work things out so we can head to Lubbock for the game.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Dang....I didn't know there was still a "reel screamer" around 



Mark Nagel said:


> Just add fish....


----------



## bigkahuna (Aug 27, 2005)

*For Sale*

heres mine, should be in your driveway


----------



## Fishndagulf7 (Aug 16, 2007)

Wreck em' Tech! Aggies have their hands full this weekend!!! I graduated December 2006


----------



## hdc77494 (Aug 28, 2007)

*My rig*

I've had this about two months, and haven't been offshore yet. Hopefully the wind will calm down now that I've got the steering fixed.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Or maybe Bernards 


bigkahuna said:


> heres mine, should be in your driveway


----------



## bluewateraggie01 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Team Deja Blu *33 Hydrasport - Trip 4 Strokes


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

bigkahuna said:


> heres mine, should be in your driveway


 that is a nice set up


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Fishndagulf7 said:


> Wreck em' Tech! Aggies have their hands full this weekend!!! I graduated December 2006


 Some guys got these shirts made and started selling them on campus last week for the game this weekend.file:///Users/carterdrummond/Pictures/n6143408495_2639.jpg


----------



## Guns Up (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, I saw today that Tech officials banned the sale of the shirts and said they did not endorse/approve the shirts in any way. May be a little to fresh of a subject to use for profit (a student designed/marketed/selling shirts). We better get back to the subject matter of the original thread. Some really nice rides stashed along the coast!


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

I think those shirts display the great class that tech is known for.


----------



## Guns Up (Jul 23, 2007)

Please pay attention. I will assume from your statement that you are not a graduate of Texas Tech University and your first hand knowledge of the character of the administration, current students, and the tens of thousands of alumni, is null. Therefore, by definition, your statement is made out of ignorance. The University did not in anyway, shape or form condone the selling of the t-shirt. "We will not permit individual students or any student organization to profit from selling merchandise on campus that is derogatory, inflammatory, insensitive, or in such bad taste that it reflects negatively on this fine institution, its students, athletic teams, alumni or faculty," school president Jon Whitmore said in a statement released yesterday. Geoffrey Candia, the creator of the shirts, told The Associated Press he and his Theta Chi fraternity were taking full responsibility and would sell no more of the shirts. The school also suspended the fraternity and plans to bring charges against it under the university's code of student conduct.

The t-shirt was meant to bring attention to this weekend's football game with Texas A&M University. It is appropriate then to present the following as an example of the attitude of the majority of those affiliated with Texas Tech:

*RAIDER POWER is*; *Honor. Respect. Pride. Tradition.*

Raider Power is *honoring* Texas Tech as an institution and honoring the game and the opponents during every competitive event. 
Raider Power is *respect* for what and who Texas Tech represents and respect for the school and team against whom we are competing. 
Raider Power is the *pride* of being a part of the Red and Black of Texas Tech. 
Raider Power is the *tradition* of being a fan of the game and about showing the hospitality and friendliness of Texas Tech fans and of the Lubbock community. 
Raider Power is an attitude, a culture. It is being a true Red Raider fan by showing a tremendous amount of spirit while displaying the ideals of sportsmanship. 
Raider Power is keeping the home field/home court advantage that every Red Raider team has, but keeping that advantage the right way. 
Raider Power starts with loving the game and respecting its competitors, officials and every other fan around you. 
Raider Power is winning...the right way. 
Raider Power is showing honor, respect, pride and tradition in everything you say and do as a fan of Texas Tech University. 
_Every time you see the symbol of Raider Power, remember that there is *POWER* in numbers and that it does, indeed, matter how you play and support the game._

I agree to represent Texas Tech with Honor, Respect, Pride and Tradition.

Now, I have climbed down from my ever so high soap box, let's get back to something we can all agree on, Offshore Texas Fishing is the BEST!


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Save this [email protected] for PM's guys.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Here is my rig*

my rig


----------



## Squid Row (Mar 29, 2005)

*T-Top*

Is that a Red Raider T-Top (LOL)?

Nice Offshore Rig!!!


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

whew!! almost fell asleep there! 

nice boats guys.


----------

